# Can I screen print on blank backpacks?



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

How to print backpacks?
Screenprinting or maybe heat press or heat transfers?


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes,You will have to do some testing.Because backpacks have a varitey of materials in them some can be dried the conventional way.I usually add catalyst to my ink to make the print more durable.
And multi-colors are a little riskier.


----------



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

The material for screen printing should be probably 100% cotton.The backpack's fabric is not gonna stand high temperatures of the dryer...Am I right?


----------



## Blue Moose Tees (Aug 28, 2008)

If you use nylabond you can cure at lower temps than you use with just straight plastisol, just make sure its dry, if its not your ink will stick to your other bags when stacked or packaged in boxes.


----------



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

thanks for suggestions.Right now i have to take care of my shirts,but I'm thinking about backpacks too.
Are other method than screenprinting better for backpacks? I don't screenprint by myself -have to pay for it


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

Screenprinting does NOT have to be on 100% cotton.Plastisol goes on 50/50 ,100% poly, nylon etc.You will have to change your temps.Test with less heat and see how much the materials can handle.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

If you have a heatpress and heat pressed vinyl it works really well for one color stuff. I print on polyester bags with thermflex plus with very good results.


----------



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

Thank you guys for the tips


----------

